# HELP! MK3 Jetta 5-lug conversion Problems



## fordvdub (Oct 21, 2009)

My simple 5-lug conversion kit has turned into a much more difficult task than I was led to believe. I bought a set of used knuckles/hub assemblies(5-Lug) and don't know what year or vehicle they are from. I can't figure out the correct caliper, caliper carrier and rotor diameter required. Is there some information I can supply to figure out which knuckle/hub assemlby I have? The ones I purchased have an ABS ring and sensor plug on them, if that helps.
My car is a 1999 mk3 Jetta Wolfsburg.
Does anyone else have any suggestions? Thanks again, I really appreciate it.

_Modified by fordvdub at 5:31 AM 1-2-2010_


_Modified by fordvdub at 5:32 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## fordvdub (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: HELP! MK3 Jetta 5-lug conversion Problems (fordvdub)*

Found out they may be from a Passat Plus suspension. Anyone know what years they were available? Did it use a 280 or 288mm diameter rotor?


----------



## spi_in_vegas (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MK3 Jetta 5-lug conversion Problems (fordvdub)*

Does anyone know if there's a "G60" rotor, but with a 5x100 drill pattern?

I did my 5 lug conversion by swapping 5 lug hubs into my G60 uprights, new bearings
of course and had to obviously drill my rotors to 5x100 pattern, I wonder if there's
some OEM rotors that VW or Audi used on any car that will save me the hassle of drilling rotors again. 
I have searched around but haven't found a thing.
Thanks in advance if anyone knows.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MK3 Jetta 5-lug conversion Problems (fordvdub)*

which calipers are they? ATE or Girling? the ATE were 288mm the Girlings were 280mm. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4411181



_Modified by Little Golf Mklll at 9:29 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Tellyvizion (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: HELP! MK3 Jetta 5-lug conversion Problems (fordvdub)*

Is there any way to convert the 4x100 to 5x114.3 lug pattern without having to switch out the rotors? I can't seem to find a site that gives me that option. any suggestions?


----------

